# Church Taxes



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

I am plowing my church at no cost to them this winter, and wondering how to claim it on my taxes. Do I get to deduct the worth of the service, or do I only deduct depreciation for wear and tear on my equipment?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jb1390;738107 said:


> I am plowing my church at no cost to them this winter, and wondering how to claim it on my taxes. Do I get to deduct the worth of the service, or do I only deduct depreciation for wear and tear on my equipment?


You make them a "bill" for the true value of your services and they will make you a receipt


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

provide a invoice for the value (what you would get paid for a normal push) and they should give you a form to fill out and provide to your accountant for deduction purposes.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Do you have a real plowing company? If so then you can claim it as a "donation".
Ask your accountant.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If you claim it as a donation you need to put the value of it in your income statement.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

grandview;738565 said:


> If you claim it as a donation you need to put the value of it in your income statement.


Really, I didnt know that. 
Probably because I have never done anything for free.

Sorry for the bad info.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Off topic, but I heard that churches don't pay income tax, all ministers are exempt from being taxed! Must be nice! lol


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

creativedesigns;739009 said:


> Off topic, but I heard that churches don't pay income tax, all ministers are exempt from being taxed! Must be nice! lol


As is the case for any non profit


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

cretebaby;739018 said:


> As is the case for any non profit


Have you ever heard of Benny Hinn, hes always on T.V advertising his international church servises & all his profit is tax free! He makes hundreds of millions every year, check his link out! http://www.bennyhinn.org/default.cfm


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

The church is non-profit, not the minister. Ministers pay taxes on their wages, unless they are corrupt.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

JDiepstra;739227 said:


> The church is non-profit, not the minister. Ministers pay taxes on their wages, unless they are corrupt.


That is correct, the pastor pays income tax and other deductions just like any other employee of the church


----------



## Switchless (Jan 8, 2003)

augerandblade;739300 said:


> That is correct, the pastor pays income tax and other deductions just like any other employee of the church


Errrr...... but he/they do get a lot of perks that no one sees.
And, FWIW, as a church donation the deduction is only a percentage, not a full deduction off the top.
Since I work for a church (sexton), It's very hard to please the snow people. For some reason they think that even though it's for free, they expect to be first on the list, no matter what............


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

Find out if the church has a charitable organization number and if so just get a receipt for your time spent and that becomes a tax write off. Well at least here it does. tymusic


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

our church sends out a donation form showing what you donated . im sure if you keep a total as to what the service would cost if they paid they could do the same.

JR


----------

